# Montana whitetail



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Made it out to Montana last weekend and had a successful trip. I was able to take my dad and my oldest boy with me. We had to work hard to find deer on public land but on our second evening I was able to connect on this mature whitetail. He was very close to the boarder of private property and after the shot he managed to cross over.
I called the Montana game and fish, told them the scenario and they called the property manager. The Game officer called me back and told me that the property manager would be meeting us at the gate and it would be up to him as to weather or not we could cross the property line in search of the deer.
As the truck pulled up to our location imagine my surprise as the gentleman inside the truck opened his door and immediately thanked me for calling and not just trespassing. I had marked on my gps where the buck was last, he said that there was a road that would get us closer and we would not have to cross the small river that was on the property. It was a great learning experience for my son, he got to see the system work and us rewarded for following the rules and playing the game the right way.
At the butcher shop, the front quarters, hind quarters and back straps weighed 135 lbs! This deer was a tank.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great work.

I need to get this out of state stuff in my agenda :sad:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great PL buck for sure and congrats! I love Montana and hunting/fishing up there. I've found out that the property owners and folks in general are more towards the Sportsman and are willing to help a guy out.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

good lesson for the kid for sure . That guy is going to taste gooooood:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That's pretty awesome! Nice job


----------

